# Mick Strider is a convicted felon.



## RedLED

Moderator advised a new thread on this topic, and I did not to ruin the question the original poster had.

However, a recent link made me aware of Mick Strider's felony conviction, and his lying of a brilliant military career. Also, lawsuits, and his name change because his Ex-wife was a vegetarian, and his old name of Berger, was not PC with her dining habits. 

How can this be? How can he have such an awful past?

Frankly, this is very upsetting to me as I own several of his knives.

I was absolutely shocked at the news of all of this. I am sure this will be heartbreaking to other strider collectors as well.

Does anyone have any current information on this? I am very interested in this.

This is terrible, just terrible I Can't believe it.

Redled


----------



## gregw

Found a link from Google with more info here.


----------



## paskal

Wow this is quite intresting.


----------



## DocArnie

RedLed said:


> Does anyone have any current information on this? I am very interested in this.



Visit bladeforums, all facts are brought together in one thread. And there are new facts coming. 
Latest news is, that two Ranger associations and the POW Network are investigating. Some veterans are really in a bad mood now.


http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453852


----------



## InfidelCastro

nevermind


----------



## ryball

Okay, let me first say, I am not a Strider "fanboy", I don't own any of his knives. I never knew of his marketing himself as Special Forces whatever. I just know he makes cool knives.

I've read all the threads, and to be honest, I could care less. A lot of this seems like an attempt to smear him by people who have a vested interest in seeing him not succeed. So he's a convicted felon. So what. A LOT of people make a LOT of mistakes. I have never gone to jail, nor do I condone whatever he did to get himself there, but he paid his due and is a contributing member of society now. He makes a great product and stands behind it.

Those threads are ridiculous. The people in them that are "just trying to spread the truth" act like 5 year olds tattling to mommy.

"But he did this!!!" 

"But he did that!!!"

"Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!"

There is a LOT of personal info that has been disseminated that is just PERSONAL smearing and has NOTHING to do with Striders business. There is no reason to smear the guy's personal life and release his personal info. If those threads were truly about getting to the truth about his service record, then why bring in details of a messy divorce. They should focus on his service. It just doesn't seem to me that they are doing that.

Let he who is free of sin cast the first stone. :shakehead


----------



## TonyBPD

RedLed, 

Due to the fact that your shocked about this. PM me if your interested in selling off your Strider's. I can help you overcome your heartbreak.


----------



## ryball

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4353784&postcount=16


----------



## ryball

TonyBPD said:


> RedLed,
> 
> Due to the fact that your shocked about this. PM me if your interested in selling off your Strider's. I can help you overcome your heartbreak.



Me, too. I'll be happy to add a Strider or two to my collection.


----------



## knifebright

Good god. I've done quite a bit of things in my past that i'm not proud of. After years of rehab and life changes i'm now happy with my current life. Please refrain from purchasing items i put up in BST cause years ago i did things that i'm not proud of and may be looked at as bad character. 
regards
jimmy


----------



## cy

RL, sure wish you had never brought this garbage to CPF. 

I've seen one extreme to the next. 

from first post nailing Mick:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453852

to another post clearing him: 
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453852

don't know what to believe. this needed to stay on bladeforum not cpf. note, I'm not taking side because I'm not willing to spent the time to find out. the only thing for sure is there's a hoard of folks mad. 

cpf has enough of it's own problems without unloading someone else's dirty laundry on cpf.


----------



## bwaites

And all of this is pertinent to CPF in what way?

Sorry guys, but this getting to be like Peyton Place: He said, she said, they said, we said, etc.

It's why I'm having such a hard time even coming here anymore, and when I do, it's just more of the same!

Bill


----------



## mchlwise

cy said:


> cpf has enough of it's own problems without unloading someone else's dirty laundry on cpf.



 Aint that the truth. 

I'm not gonna get into it other than to say that a product should speak for itself and be judged on it's own merits, not the "merits" of it's creator. 

If (hypothetically) someone were to find out that PK of Surefire was a convicted felon, Surefire lights would not shine any dimmer. 

More useless drama IMO. 

:sigh:


----------



## jhillas

Yes there is a witch hunt... a bunch of people wasting a lot of energy chasing a years old trail that leads nowhere but to whip up a frenzy of hate. 

Like chimpanzees with red laser pointers (led laser pointers = cpf relevance) all "pointing" at some "yes but did you see what so and so said" or "I think that, blah blah blah..." 

Really, leave the drama over where it all started.

One "point" thats for certain is that if anyone feels the compelling need to SELL all of their Strider knives for some reason, there would be lots of folks willing to take them off of their hands.


----------



## Chris Crowley

God - here too? Spark's crap is spreading.

OK - have any of you ever met Mick Strider? Personally - as in, shook his hand and said "hi"? Have you talked to him? I would say for the majority of the people piling on here, and at BF, the answer would be "no". If you had, a LOT of you would dismiss this garbage for what it is - garbage. Everything going down now, and in the recent past is a sad attempt from individuals to smear the reputation of a good man, whom they're jealous and envious of. Does that sound petty and childish? Yes - because it is. I ask you guys - what purpose does dragging Mick's past into his and our present serve? Mick did some things in the past. He admits it. He did his penance, and has moved on. It's HIS life - who are we to point fingers? Honestly. Do any of us have the right to post his personal info on the internet (like Spark is doing, and Kevin McClung has done), and say "lookie here!"? Would YOU want information about yourself posted somewhere for people to gawk over? Of course not. So why are you all acting like people rubbernecking at a traffic accident?

If you had met Mick, hung out with the man, seen how he treats others, and how people treat him - seen how he cares, acts, and conducts himself, you would wonder (like we - his friends - do) what this is all about. Mick was in jail. He screwed up, and paid the price. So what? He has grown from that experience, moved on, and conducted himself with nothing but honor, class and integrity from that point on. Does that count for nothing? Did time stop for him when he entered the pen? Please, people. The fact that he's been in jail says NOTHING about who he is, or the knives he makes. 

Jerry Hossom posted a brilliant point to all this talk. Spark, McClung and others are screaming holy murder that Mick was not a Ranger. Yet, each year, Mick and others attend Best Ranger over at Ft. Benning. Mick hangs out with Rangers. Mick TEACHES Rangers. The Rangers there accept Mick as one of their own. Do you think, for a microsecond, that if Mick were pretending, or lying about his past, these people would give him the time of DAY, much less embrace him? Please. The Ranger Association says Mick served as a Ranger, for God's sake! Are you now calling the Association liars?

Many in the Special Operations community use Mick's products. They respect him, and, you have to be honest here - his work speaks for itself. Do you think that these Operators would turn a blind eye if Mick were making up his past? That they'd accept it because he's "Mick Strider"? Again - please.

Things are secret for a reason. You don't tell random strangers everything you've done in your life, correct? Why should Mick be any different? He did things while in the military he can't talk about. Because he can't talk about them, he can't defend himself when people throw crap at him. Kind of a sucky situation don't you think? If we - the general public - needed to know the details of what he did, there would be no need for clearance to access it. But there is. There's a reason. We don't NEED TO KNOW.

I'm proud to call Mick a friend. It's sad for me to see you people dogpiling him. Because you really don't know him, and don't care to, obviously.


----------



## cratz2

Honestly, I'd be more suspicious of someone who changed their name from Berger because their spouse was a vegetarian than someone that was an ex-con.


----------



## BladeDogg

I said my peace in the other thread.


----------



## ArniesDaddy

DocArnie said:


> Visit bladeforums, all facts are brought together in one thread. And there are new facts coming.
> Latest news is, that two Ranger associations and the POW Network are investigating. Some veterans are really in a bad mood now.
> 
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453852


 


The veterans and I have one thing in common, we all think you're stupid.


----------



## Ignoramus

I feel sorry for those that would judge someone for their past like this. If the past is truly behind them, let it be behind them. If you can't let it go, then I'm sorry that you're so judgemental about your own mistakes.

Do you like the _knives_? Is he _currently_ a character that you wouldn't deal with? Interesting questions...


----------



## leukos

At least his knives aren't vaporware....


----------



## gorn

The only question here is "does he make good knives". I think we all know the answer is yes. Next thing you know we will have to suffer through a tread talking about the felons that run Orange County Choppers. Bottom line, who cares. I'm here for flashlight information. If I want to pry into others lives I'd be on thesmokinggun.com.


----------



## cutlerylover

Yeah, I leave politics out of my knife collection...I buy knives because they are good tools not because of the onwer of the company or what their life is like or their character...


----------



## greenlight

I think these threads are fascinating/hilarious/sad and love to read 'em. I'm glad I stumbled across this one. There have been good ones here, too. I'm glad the threads don't just get deleted.. that would be like a coverup... I like to evaluate the argument's style, and the style of the participants. Plus it's always fun to go thru a little dirt that has been dug up.

I look forward to reading more highly charged controversy threads in other forums, too. I only wish I could read faster!

So is he really a carjacker? Or was he just showing off his creations to the salesguy, who didn't get it?


----------



## Ignoramus

If the head of a company is currently a character or behaves in a manner that I don't agree with, I'll stay away from his products. I will not support those who I believe lack integrity, with my money. Such is the case for Cold Steel.


----------



## cy

is there anyway this thread could be shut down? 

could be easily closed for being disruptive to cpf. 
folks with ONE post are joining just to post on this. 
this thread is headed for cesspool status and quickly. 

please note in no way am I taking sides. after spending 2+ hours reading on blade forums and still not coming to a conclusion. figured that's enough for me!

links are clearly posted for blade forums should anyone have a need to bash this topic more. 

again we don't need someone else's dirty laundry on CPF!


----------



## cqbdude

And because of this blatant smear tactics of certain New Member in this Flashlight forum ( that would be you Red ), I will be adding to my Strider Collection.

I kinda stopped buying knives lately because I have been busy with flashlights,
But thanks to this recent event , I will be buying more Striders .:rock:


----------



## BrianL

Good to see there are some sensible "think for themselves" people on this forum,
not a group of lemmings. Docarne is a young misguided person, who feels that tearing down someone else will elevate him somehow. A sad state of affairs indeed, as has been stated before here, there are many of us who were less than exemplary when young and stupid. But most of us were allowed to move on when we starightened up, apparently Mr Strider is not to be allowed that chance. I'm not Mick's personal friend or apologist, but I have met him, seen many kind things he's been responsible for, if I had to pick between dentalstudent arne and Mick Strider, I'd go with Mick Strider any day.
I'm not a "Striderette", but I'm considering it, having seen the cowardly machinations of his detractors.
At any rate, my Striders are reliable, strong tools, like my Surefire, HDS and fenix lights.


----------



## cqbdude

I think Sasha started all of these traffic....

I think Sasha was just trying to get more people to join this Forum...:rock: 

Noticed how many new members we have on this thread??....:naughty: 

Or maybe Red is actually employed by Mick...You know they say any type of press , good or bad is good press..

And it worked..I will be buying more Strider Knives.....


----------



## Dutch

There is absolutely no reason for a thread like this.

Mick and crew have done more for their industry, charities, our Armed Forces, and more, than many will ever know.

Those who have nothing better to do than attack someone's personal life on a forum should find something more positive to occupy their time.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Dirty Bob

I've ignored the Strider-bashing threads in other forums, and I'm sorry to see this one here. For Pete's sake, if you don't like Mick's knives, then don't buy them! If you have one that you need to sell to clear your conscience, the other CPF'ers will help you out! From what I know of Mick and his products, I would not hesitate to purchase one of his knives. In fact, I'm seriously thinking of it, just as a response to those who are dissing him.

The people I have no respect for are the Barbra Streisands and the Rosie O'Donnels, who would love for us not to have the ability to choose whether or not we want to buy a knife/gun/SUV/etc.

Let it go, and let's get back to discussing which Strider I should save up my $$ for! 

Right now, I'm leaning toward an MFS.

Respectfully, 
Dirty Bob


----------



## JohnnyDeep

Mick Strider is a great guy! And so is Duane Dwyer.
I realized that immediately when I met them a few years ago. 
After that I started collecting Strider knives, something I will continue as long as I can.


----------



## AluminumOvercast

I can't believe this poop is posted here. People should just mind their own damn business.


----------



## Darell

Honestly, I see little, if any use for a thread like this on CPF. As others have said, we have enough *light-related* controversy here. Plenty of WAY more relevant places to discuss this on other forums. My choice is to keep it there.

As I see no benefit of this discussion (for lack of a better word) here on CPF. I mean honestly - is ANYBODY getting any benefit out of this? :shakehead:

I'm locking it down.


----------

